# Looking for Advice on a New Filter



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been using an Aquaclear 70 on my 29 gallon for over a year now and although it's been giving me good filtration, the propeller is always jamming up on me now and I'm really sick of looking at it in my tank and also the fact that any plant I put on that side of my tank gets sucked into the outake. 

I would like to get a canister fliter but don't know anything about them, how they work, where they're kept etc. Also, I'd like to hear recommendations on either the Eheim or the XP Filstar series and which one would be best for my 29 gallon tank. 

Many thanks in advance!
Linda


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> I've been using an Aquaclear 70 on my 29 gallon for over a year now and although it's been giving me good filtration, the propeller is always jamming up on me now...


Linda

You can remove the motor from the filter frame by twisting the motor about 90 degrees counterclockwise and then remove it from the frame. Be sure to have the water, sponges, etc. out first.

When you get the motor out you can remove the impeller to clean it and the hole that it rides in.

Then you put the impeller back in and put the motor back in the frame by turning it clockwise. Put everything back in, add water and then plug it up and ypu are good to go.

If you still have the instructions, it shows you how to do it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> I would like to get a canister fliter but don't know anything about them, how they work, where they're kept etc. Also, I'd like to hear recommendations on either the Eheim or the XP Filstar series and which one would be best for my 29 gallon tank.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> Linda


Linda

If you decide to go with the Eheim Classic 2213, 2215, 2217; there's a prefilter attachment for the intake. 
Eheim Asia Pacific
Eheim Accessories
Prefilter Fits 2211, 2213, 2215 and 2217(Eheim)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like the Rena Filstar filters. They are very easy to setup, have clear instructions for doing so along with a 1-800 number for help if you need it. I would recommend the Xp2 for your tank. 

You will need to place the canister below the level of your tank, most likely underneath the cabinat. Then run the hoses from the canister up & over into the tank, where ever you would like the outake/intake to be. It's not too hard to do.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> ...AquaClear 70...the fact that any plant I put on that side of my tank gets sucked into the intake.


Here's an option. Filter-Max III Prefilter FM1930 (Lustar)


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Left C said:


> Linda
> 
> You can remove the motor from the filter frame by twisting the motor about 90 degrees counterclockwise and then remove it from the frame. Be sure to have the water, sponges, etc. out first.
> 
> ...


Thank you LeftC but I know how to clean the impeller, it still clogs all the time, the filter is old, I've had it for a year on my tank and it wasn't new when I first put it on there. I need a new one and also want a canister or external, something I don't have to see.

I'm going to look into the Eheim and the XP Filstars, just wanted to know which one would be better and which size I'd need for a 29 gallon.

Thanks!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Purchasing my Ehiem was one of the best things I've ever done for my aquarium. I "never" (rarely) have to clean it and it does a great job of growing beneficial bacteria and keeping the water clear of debris. I think a 2213 or 2215 would be a nice size for a 29 gal.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> Thank you LeftC but I know how to clean the impeller, it still clogs all the time, the filter is old, I've had it for a year on my tank and it wasn't new when I first put it on there. I need a new one and also want a canister or external, something I don't have to see.
> 
> I'm going to look into the Eheim and the XP Filstars, just wanted to know which one would be better and which size I'd need for a 29 gallon.
> 
> Thanks!


 I'm glad that you knew how to work on your AC. There's many people that write in that don't know about taking the motor off and cleaning it and the impeller.

I think that you can't go wrong with either one of the cannister filter manufactures.

Trena's recommendation about the XP2 is very good IMO.

I haven't used the Eheim Classic filters but I have an Eheim 2028 but it's around $100 more than the XP2.

Then when you get a cannister filter you can add an inline heater and a CO2 reactor to get some clutter out of your tank.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Now an inline heater is something that I am not familiar with, can you give me a little more detail on what they are all about? They sound wonderful, are they seperate devices that are hooked on to the canister filter? 

Many thanks!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

An inline heater is basically a heater that you plumb into the return line of the filter. It allows you to get the heater out of your tank and make it look better. Not any other real benefit to it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> Now an inline heater is something that I am not familiar with, can you give me a little more detail on what they are all about? They sound wonderful, are they seperate devices that are hooked on to the canister filter?
> 
> Many thanks!


There are three different models of their ETH line. Sometimes they're called hang-on and sometimes they're called inline heaters:
- 200 watt, for 1/2" hose - ETH 200
- 200 watt, for 5/8" hose - ETH 201
- 300 watt, for 5/8" hose - ETH 300

Here's a little info about the Hydor inline filters. You have to go to products. Then heaters and then ETH 200/300
HYDOR

They're on sale at Big Al's. (For some goofy reason the search picked up some that are not the ETH line.)
Heaters-Hang On at Big Al's Online


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you can afford an Eheim I would recommend that over the Filstar. The Filstars are nice, but Eheims last forever. I know several people who have had them running for well over a decade. They're whisper quiet too. 

For a 29 gallon I would recommend the 2215 or the 2026. The 2026 is a bit easier to service in my experience. I saw one on ebay the other day for about $155.00 after shipping.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Eheim's are definately nice and if you don't have the Hydor yet, you may want to look into the 2126 with the integrated heater...


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I was thinking of going with the Filstar XP1 or XP2 for a couple of reason, price for one, it's on sale at Dr. Fosters and Smith, lots of people seem to think they're excellent filters but also because the Ehiems seem a little more complicated to get up and running. I'm gathering this from what other's have stated. The Eheim 2126 looks awesome but a little too steep for me at this time.

I've read that the Filstar XPs come with clearer instructions and also have an 800 number if I should get stuck. I'm just looking for the easiest one to set up. The canister filter is new to me!

I'm just not sure which size would best suit a 29 gallon. Can I run and inline heater with a Filstar XP?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> ...I'm just not sure which size would best suit a 29 gallon. Can I run and inline heater with a Filstar XP?


Yes, it will work on the XP's. It's possible that it may lower the flow slightly because it's an extra constriction in the plumbing.

I don't remember if the XP's have a 1/2" or 5/8" return hose. Get the 200 ETH that fits the right size of hose on the XP.

I still agree with Trena's selection about the XP-2.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The 2026 Eheim is super easy to setup, but I can certainly understand the cost factor. I'm sure you'll be happy with the Filstar too.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

I am running an Aquaclear 110 and I am getting ready to get in on the CO2 action I have been missing as well as get rid of the hang on feature that I want to get rid of. I figure I should go ahead and get an Eheim filter. What are the differences between the classic and the ecco and the pro series besides price? I would most likely go with a classic or ecco and for a 55 gallon, so what what is recommended. thanks


----------

